
Ask HN: What is something from 2019 that you plan on taking with you into 2020? - gunnr15
Can be something you learned, a new habit or anything new that you found to be a source of positivity for you.
======
Ruth_K
Yoga. I was in depression for a few years and I started taking yoga classes a
few months ago and it really helped.

